# 2001 KAWASAKI VULCAN, I MUST SALE NOW!



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

My Vulcan is in great condition and is worth appoximately $4,000. I am selling it for $2,500. I need the money now and have the bike and title ready to go to the first person who wants to buy it. Get ahold of me ASAP if interested![attachment=1:1fzch47t]100_0368-1.jpg[/attachment:1fzch47t][attachment=1:1fzch47t]100_0368-1.jpg[/attachment:1fzch47t]


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

SOLD


----------

